# beetle damage



## aka_rawhide (Oct 15, 2015)

I've just purchases 1965 brick ranch on a basement. This is a fixer upper. Just found a big problem in the unfinished basement. Every single exposed joist and floor plywood panel is covered with small holes about 1/16 to 1/8 inch in diameter. And I mean every single one from end to end. The neighbor said that about 20 years ago, the previous owner had a beetle infestation and had a company come out, wrap the house in plastic and fumigate it. I've read about power post beetles. I don't see any sawdust -- just thousands and thousands of tiny holes everywhere.

It also looks like the previous owner tried to reinforce a few joists by sandwiching them between 2 new joists.

My goal is to repair all this in some economical, dyi fashion, in hopes that any future inspector will be satisfied with the work and I can sell this house without issue.

1. How can I determine if a joist is too damaged or not ?
2. What's the best way to repair, reinforce or replace a damaged joist ?
3. If the top side of a floor plywood panel is solid, is any repair needed if only the bottom side (expose to basement) is covered with holes ?
4. any other ideas appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ca Exterminator (Nov 29, 2015)

First do yourself a favor and get a qualified Inspector out to do a PROPER determination of what the exact problems are and what they would do to deal with it and of course after that ask them what they would charge. At that point obviously you do not tell them you want to do it yourself. You are getting information. Many pest control companies will do a free inspection so use that to your advantage before making determinations. Also don't be afraid to get a second opinion either.

:smile:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ca Exterminator said:


> First do yourself a favor and get a qualified Inspector out to do a PROPER determination of what the exact problems are and what they would do to deal with it and of course after that ask them what they would charge. At that point obviously you do not tell them you want to do it yourself. You are getting information. Many pest control companies will do a free inspection so use that to your advantage before making determinations. Also don't be afraid to get a second opinion either.
> 
> :smile:


This is a good suggestion---
A good framing carpenter or contractor can asses the damaged framing and recommend which need reinforcing or replacing.

I'm not a fan of taking advantage of a working mans time without compensation---I would offer to pay for a professional opinion.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Search this forum for
*I think something is eating my nightstand

*


----------



## aka_rawhide (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you guys. I've also found some good info here: http://inspectapedia.com/structure/Powder_Post_Beetles.php

I have procrastinated on this issue because it is huge. I am going to call a structural engineer I used for another issue to see if he can inspect this.

Thanks again.


----------

